# Salmon Fishing and Rain



## Deerkiller11 (Sep 9, 2011)

It supposed to be a rainy week this week and was wondering how does the rain effect salmon fishing. Im going to the PM Friday. Also if its raining while fishing how will it effect it.


----------



## LuckyChucky (Mar 28, 2005)

Salmon and rain go together like peas and carrots Jennnny :lol:.Seriously rain usually brings new runs of fish into certain places,or fresher fish from the lake.In the unmentionable I like to fish,the water is low and clear from lack of rain and Im just holding my breath till when we get some consistant showers as there still are alot of fresh fish out in the lake ready to go


----------



## Deerkiller11 (Sep 9, 2011)

I thought thats how it was just was not sure thanks


----------



## LuckyChucky (Mar 28, 2005)

np PM me and I can tell you about some other spots you can try ,to broaden your horizons or improve your chances


----------



## lostontheice (Feb 18, 2011)

not sure if fishing IN the rain is good..but that first 1/2 hour after it stops,well its just about as good as it gets..found even fish that have been ripped at start hitting just after the rain...jmo..


----------



## LuckyChucky (Mar 28, 2005)

lostontheice said:


> not sure if fishing IN the rain is good..but that first 1/2 hour after it stops,well its just about as good as it gets..found even fish that have been ripped at start hitting just after the rain...jmo..


yes you can still get into fish while its raining,Ive caught them in downpours before but it can make for some miserable fishing even with a poncho


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

I have had good luck just before and during.. To me it seems to slow down after, but you can still catch fish.. Alots going to depend on how much rain you get and how muddy the water is.. If the waters rippin and muddy it might be worth the hour or so drive to another river with more suitable conditions..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

GET A HIGH QUALITY RAIN JACKET.

FEW THINGS ARE AS SATISFYING AS WATCHING OTHERS SCRAMBLE OUT OF THE RIVER WHEN THE RAIN STARTS AND BEING ABLE TO STAY DRY WHILE FISHING. 

I just had that pleasure on Monday.  I watched guys in short sleeves running for their cars and I stood casting away. Hooked three in that hour.

Simms and Cabelas have very good fishing jackets for less than $200 that will last 10 years plus. Well worth it.


----------



## LuckyChucky (Mar 28, 2005)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> GET A HIGH QUALITY RAIN JACKET.
> 
> FEW THINGS ARE AS SATISFYING AS WATCHING OTHERS SCRAMBLE OUT OF THE RIVER WHEN THE RAIN STARTS AND BEING ABLE TO STAY DRY WHILE FISHING.
> 
> ...


 
ya but what good is that gonna do ya if its blowing in your face


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

He hooked 3 fish in an hour. That is what good it is. Those less well equipped bailed, and he got to fish less molested fish, and got bites. That has worked for me quite a few times. Gore-tex rules.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

LuckyChucky said:


> ya but what good is that gonna do ya if its blowing in your face


 It rarely rains like that during salmon season...But during steelhead season you need a good fleece hat and your visored hood cinched real tight. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## steeler (Mar 11, 2010)

Check out Gander Mountain or Dicks, too. Columbia makes a decent fishing Jacket for around $70 or less. Or a $3.99 poncho will will work


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Cabelas has guidewear on sale right now. Great deals. 

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/sear...tt=guidewear&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


----------



## LuckyChucky (Mar 28, 2005)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> It rarely rains like that during salmon season...But during steelhead season you need a good fleece hat and your visored hood cinched real tight.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


depends where you go, on the east side I often had that happen.I fish downpours and dont mind getting wet but it can still make u wish you had brought your scuba gear hehe


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

LuckyChucky said:


> ya but what good is that gonna do ya if its blowing in your face


Get on the opposite side of the river.


----------



## LuckyChucky (Mar 28, 2005)

REG said:


> Get on the opposite side of the river.


what if the rain/wind changes directions  there is no solution for certain types of rain,fishing is nothing more then a wet @$$ and a hungry gut sometimes


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Yep the rain will bring em in, as the water will rise a little bit, at least on the shallower river mouths. A good rain jacket is a great idea, several places you can get em, and I would suggest not going cheap on that. I have an older 10x gore tex that keeps me warm and dry. Think I got it either at Cabelas, or Bass Pro one or the other. As it gets colder get something like a 4 in 1 jacket with gore tex, or similar. You'll need the warmth when it gets really cold, but can be a little too much if it warms up much.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

As Toto and others have stated don't skimp on rain gear. Get goretex it really is the best and unlike light weight coats it will last!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

LuckyChucky said:


> what if the rain/wind changes directions  there is no solution for certain types of rain,fishing is nothing more then a wet @$$ and a hungry gut sometimes


That's why I suggest most people wait until it's 70 and sunny to go fish.


----------

